# How many cord a day can you put up.



## woodsmaster (Jul 29, 2011)

On average how many cord a day can you put up. Be Honest this not a competition. I'm talking drop the trees, cut split haul and stack. how many hours does it take and with what equipment. I can do around a cord a day with my husq. 455 and a slow 35 ton splitter. If I had a larger saw and a four way wedge on a faster splitter I could improve some. I usually only work on wood for a max of 8 hours, after that I'm worn out.

Edit : I wanted to add that I split mine to the size of playing cards. Obviously if You use splits twice as big It wouldn't take as long to split.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't drop anything and it is usually all bucked when I pick it up.  My process times:

1-2 hours to pick up a cord with a 1 cord dump trailer
1-2 hours to split and toss a cord with a 4.5" cylinder electric powered splitter that splits faster than I can feed it
2+ years in the heap
Upwards of an hour to stack a cord with a 2 wheeled plastic cart, a kitchen ladder and a box of beer

Kept your poll results clean by not voting as I don't drop the trees.


----------



## quads (Jul 29, 2011)

Leave the house with my little ATV and trailer which holds 1/6th of a cord, fell a tree and cut it up, split it by hand with my 6# maul, load splits on the trailer, haul them 1/2 mile or so home and stack, repeat.  I can complete 1 1/2 cord in 8 hours from trees to stack.  If I want to.......


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Jul 29, 2011)

I never take a tree from standing to firewood in 1 day. Not saying it's wrong but all my cutting and bucking gets done in the summer and fall, and splitting for the coming year is done in April, and immediately stacked in the shed for the coming year. 

I don't split, stack in rows to dry and restack in the shed, that to me seems like a lot of work and apparently isn't necessarty in my case. 

About 3/4's of my yearly supply (8 pickup loads) comes form a local tree guy. I pick it up at the customers location, it's stove length and stacked near the edge of the property, ready for pickup. no saw required.
I unload and stack the rounds next to the filled woodshed and split in the spring.


----------



## lukem (Jul 29, 2011)

I would say I can do a cord in 6 hours working at a leisurely pace, not including travel time (which varies for me).  I've never paid a lot of attention to time.  If it starts to feel like work, I usually quit and start again another day.  That's the beauty of being 3 or 4 years ahead.

I use a 361, Huskee 22 ton, and 8lb maul.  Most of what I get is pretty easy pickins...never more than a couple feet from tree to truck.  If it's more than that I just drag it over with the tractor or quad.


----------



## muncybob (Jul 29, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> If it starts to feel like work, I usually quit and start again another day.  That's the beauty of being 3 or 4 years ahead.



Same here. I have probably only once spent the majority of a day cutting/splitting. Usually I go about 4 hours excluding any travel time involved.


----------



## deck2 (Jul 29, 2011)

We lived in the Village when I started burning and I would have a log truck deliver log length to a friends shop outside of town, he had a tractor with a loader and a clam shell bucket, so the bucking was a bit more easier, I would easily take the logs to stacked and split in 3 days about 6-7 cords working 10-12hrs a day. Using a Stihl 310 and an old didder splitter. I would cut, split and stack right there and move to the wood shed in the fall.

This year we moved to our own acreage so I have been cutting up standing dead and blow downs and I can usually get a 3/4 to a cord out a day. New saw Dolkita 6401, been using the fiskars more, sometimes easier than pulling the splitter out to the woods and most of the time its faster. The truck just sits in the garage (3/4 ton GMC) a purchase I justified to the wife by using savings of firewood as the reasoning, been using a small garden tractor with a 4X8 light duty trailer to go get the splits-Three trips a day seems to be about right with around a face cord at a time if the ground is dry enough to allow traction for the little garden tractor. Been stacking on pallets in the back yard. Awaiting the yet to be built wood shed. I have only had a few days to really go at it and have about 4 cords stacked at this point mostly sugar maple and some white birch and a little locust. 

Have really been interested in buying a compact tractor (25-40hp) maybe someday the finances will allow for it but not today. (Boy those things are expensive, even the older ones hold their value) 

So I voted 1 cord a day.


----------



## Duetech (Jul 29, 2011)

20 ton huskee splitter, wedges, maul, splitting maul and a fiskars splitting axe thing. One trailer load= 2/3 of a cord and about 6-7 hours when it's big rounds that are tough, gnarly and stringy. Clean popping red oak is probably 2-3 hours less. I'm saying 1/2 cord but some cuts obviously don't need splitting. I usually quit splitting when the pile gets big enough to look like I have work to do and I can be flexible (lol).


----------



## smokinj (Jul 29, 2011)

Right now 1/100th of a cord is a BIG DAY!  ;-)


----------



## Wood Duck (Jul 29, 2011)

The only time I have cut down a tree and ended up with stacked, split firewood was recently at a friend's house. Two of us cut down some trees and ended up with about 1/2 cord of stacked splits in about three hours. Other than that I never have enough time to do the entire process in a single session. I didn't answer the poll because I don't know what my answer would be.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 29, 2011)

alot depends on the kind of wood it is, where it is.  I almost never work for 8 hours and usually I cut for a day or two and then split for several days by hand.  If I were to estimate a full day probably a cord.


----------



## oldspark (Jul 29, 2011)

After I got way ahead on my firewood I split and stack the load when I get it home, less lifting that way but it may be slower, 1 cord a day at my age will be fine for me.


----------



## mecreature (Jul 29, 2011)

The way I'm doing it 1/2 at best, unless I don't have to clean up and its pretty straight forward.

then again 4 hours is a good long day if you're bustin it.


----------



## Kenster (Jul 29, 2011)

kettensÃ¤ge said:
			
		

> I never take a tree from standing to firewood in 1 day. Not saying it's wrong but all my cutting and bucking gets done in the summer and fall, and splitting for the coming year is done in April, and immediately stacked in the shed for the coming year.
> 
> I don't split, stack in rows to dry and restack in the shed, that to me seems like a lot of work and apparently isn't necessarty in my case. ...
> 
> I unload and stack the rounds next to the filled woodshed and split in the spring.



Just curious...  why don't you split the wood when you bring it home, instead of stacking the rounds and coming back and splitting/stacking in the spring?   If you split when you bring it home you'll be getting several more months of drying time, and better drying since it would be left outside, exposed to wind and sun,  until you move it into your shed in the Spring - which I assume you do once you've opened up space after winter burning.  

Not being critical.  I just like to read about and try to understand other peoples' methods.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 29, 2011)

mecreature said:
			
		

> The way I'm doing it 1/2 at best, unless I don't have to clean up and its pretty straight forward.
> 
> then again 4 hours is a good long day if you're bustin it.



+1, 4-5 hrs tops no breaks and balls to the wall!


----------



## woodchip (Jul 29, 2011)

You need to put a quarter of a cord up if you want my vote, that's the most I have ever actually cut, split, and stacked in a day. 

But that was collecting the wood using a wheelbarrow from a quarter mile away, no access road. 

That ought to count for something......    ;-)


----------



## smokinj (Jul 29, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> You need to put a quarter of a cord up if you want my vote, that's the most I have ever actually cut, split, and stacked in a day.
> 
> But that was collecting the wood using a wheelbarrow from a quarter mile away, no access road.
> 
> That ought to count for something......    ;-)



Yea a stick in the eye, Thats what I get! ;-)


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 29, 2011)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> On average how many cord a day can you put up. Be Honest this not a competition. I'm talking drop the trees, cut split haul and stack. how many hours does it take and with what equipment. I can do around a cord a day with my husq. 455 and a slow 35 ton splitter. If I had a larger saw and a four way wedge on a faster splitter I could improve some. I usually only work on wood for a max of 8 hours, after that I'm worn out.
> 
> Edit : I wanted to add that I split mine to the size of playing cards. Obviously if You use splits twice as big It wouldn't take as long to split.



Everything depends.  I've worked all day to get a cord in my truck, and I've worked 4-5 hours to get 2.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 29, 2011)

A cord in a day, not stacked, is a hard day's work for me, and I have a splitter.  I dunno what I'm doing wrong but I still enjoy myself.


----------



## joefrompa (Jul 29, 2011)

Using a fiskar's axe (2# head), the x25, I can take rounds,split, and stack them into about .5-.75 cords in a single day before I feel as worked out as I want to get. 

Usually this is ash and pine. Ash is a piece of cake and really fun to split. Pine has become my nemesis - it's "easy" to split in theory. But branches go through it every which way, it's knotty as hell, it's sap filled, and it's actually a very heavy wood when newly split due to all that sap/water. It's also soft, which means you'll often find places where the force of the axe is blunted by the the ability of the wood to absorb a good swing. 

However, ash and pine together make a really nice burning combo. Ash is almost never hard to burn, coals nicely, and burns evenly. Pine always burns easily and always keeps the firebox hot and clean (in that it burns very cleanly and hot and rarely smolders).


----------



## lukem (Jul 29, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> kettensÃ¤ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do pretty much the same thing.  Cut and haul, dump in a pile on day 1, and split and split and stack over the course of several days.  I like to be able to go out and split and stack a few hours at a time in the evenings.  I'm not worried about extra drying time since I already have 15 or so cord split and stacked.  Also, if I'm in scrounge mode it is usually a grab and go operation and I want to get it hauled home as fast as possible.  I also find I can haul more if left in the round...I can get a half cord on the f 1 fitty...it overloaded but safely driveable for short distances on secondary roads at low speed.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 29, 2011)

I can do around 2, but I'm talking a full day of work, 14-16hrs.

Also it's one cord, two cordS... CORDS... CORDS... not two "cord"


----------



## lukem (Jul 29, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I can do around 2, but I'm talking a full day of work, 14-16hrs.
> 
> Also it's one cord, two cordS... CORDS... CORDS... not two "cord"



Nah...it's like deer. One deer, two deer, three deer.  At least with me it is...


----------



## iskiatomic (Jul 29, 2011)

> kitchen ladder and a box of beer




I'm in for the box of beer, I'm six feet tall, that is plenty high for my stacks, and that's about there height.


KC


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have no real idea. I have firewood ADHD, so I can't do anythinging all day long. 

I'll do some sawing, then wanna play with the old chainsaws, so they might take some fiddling, 

then I see the weedwacker sitting over in the corner all lonely, so I get it out, then I start trimming the yard,

then I wanna trim around the woostacks, and I see some rounds from last week and stack a few of them on the cord rack, 

but then I decide I wanna see how easy the walnut will split in comparison to the white oak, 

then I decide I wanna see if the fiskars will work better than the 8lb maul on the easy splitting stuff, 

then I have to stack the splits, but it would probably be easier to carry a load in the yard cart, so I get the Deere hooked up 

and then figure that while I have the cart hooked on I should real quick run to my neighbors cause he says he has some extra sand I can use to pave my walkway

then I decide to do a row of pavers real quick,

Then I decide I had better get back to cutting the wood, but I have no idea where I set the stupid chainsaw, so I spend half an hour looking for it.

Then I run outta bar and chain oil, so I have to run to the store for some

But while at the store I pick up a new blade for the push mower, so when I get home I need to put it on.

Then I realize that the bolt for the blade is exactly 3/4" and I can't find that socket. I could use an adjustable wrench, but this missing socket will drive me nuts. 

I think it's inside in the basement, so I go down there looking for it, and see a half finished wooden storm window that I've been working on building for about three years.

Then Mrs. Danno tells me it's time for supper, so I need to get cleaned up.

Then I eat supper

Then I decide that i'm already cleaned up and need to help with kids' baths in about an hour, so I might as well call it a day.

(All of that is only if I don't decide to sit inside and surf hearth.com for the day)


----------



## davmor (Jul 29, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I have no real idea. I have firewood ADHD, so I can't do anythinging all day long.
> 
> I'll do some sawing, then wanna play with the old chainsaws, so they might take some fiddling,
> 
> ...


LOL, thats the post of the day. Sounds like me, what ever strikes your fancy.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Jul 29, 2011)

Kenster said:
			
		

> kettensÃ¤ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No special reason, I stack the rounds right next to the shed and that gives me a start for the following spring. The rounds dry somewhat piled like that except for the ones sitting on the ground. Most of the rounds are 1 yr or older at that point since I am always at least 1 yr ahead, and being split 7 mos. minimum by the beginning of the burn season works fine for me. My shed holds 7 cords and I burn about 6 to 6.5 of those in a typical year.
I do split about 2 cords extra and that gets piled next to the shed for the coming year but that is not from fresh cut trees, it's from the previous years' rounds pile. 
I burn 95% oak and that great seasoned oak aroma is just about gone, and shrinkage is now around 3 to 4 inches on a 72" high pile, it's almost ready! :lol: 

I don't have problems with wet wood, it drys fine this way, the house stays a comfortable 74Â° in the winter and I have no chimney issues.

Cutting, loading and hauling in the summer heat is enough for me, I can't imagine splitting and stacking as well.

If I did do it all at once I would do about a cord and quit for the day, just can't put the non stop hours in like I used too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 29, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> I have no real idea. I have firewood ADHD, so I can't do anythinging all day long.
> 
> I'll do some sawing, then wanna play with the old chainsaws, so they might take some fiddling,
> 
> ...


----------



## woodchip (Jul 29, 2011)

davmor said:
			
		

> LOL, thats the post of the day.



+1, can't stop laughing......


----------



## oldspark (Jul 29, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> davmor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had days like that also.


----------



## jimbom (Jul 29, 2011)

Suit up.  Get out to the tree etc.  One 10" oak or hickory dropped, bucked, split and stacked.  Boots off.  Two hours.  Takes about ten of these to make a cord.  I must be the slowest wood cutter in the country.  Don't think I am wasting any effort.  I am careful, but that don't mean I stand around contemplating my navel.

Once the tree is bucked up, the rounds go on my rounds hauler and never touch the ground again.  Splitter is positioned at the stack.  Rounds hauler is two foot wide(6' long) and backed up parallel to the stack just in the gap between the splitter and stack.

The procedure - Get a round, put it on the splitter.  Take the split pieces off the splitter, turn around and place on the stack.  The splitter stays outside under a tarp while firewood season is in progress.  Sometimes I will get two or even three trees processed, but it takes longer.  Sometimes, one tree is hard to drop for the brush that has to be cleared for a safe landing zone.  So two hours is not enough time.  The bigger trees get a pass because I don't want to lift the 20" long rounds.  Even if one of the boys is home and we drop a big tree, it still seems it takes a while to get it processed.  One cutting, limbing and bucking - one hauling, splitting, and stacking.

I look forward to the day when we have a regular wood lot that lets a person drop a tree without clearing and grubbing years accumulation of undergrowth.  But today, we are blessed with hundreds of great medium size oak and hickory trees within a few hundred feet of the house.  And the health and time to do the work.  I know how lucky we are.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 29, 2011)

My Days are like that too, though since I do 18-20hr days, I still get a ton of stuff done, even if that 10-12hrs my job wastes gets in the way.  Up around 7-8AM, leave for work at 2PM, get back at around midnight, go to bed around 3AM.


My brother was doing wood last summer and they were pulling 10-12 cords out of the woods a day no trouble, him and another guy.  It was just cut to 4ft lengths though (what the wood boiler takes)



			
				Danno77 said:
			
		

> I have no real idea. I have firewood ADHD, so I can't do anythinging all day long.
> 
> I'll do some sawing, then wanna play with the old chainsaws, so they might take some fiddling,
> 
> ...


----------



## bogydave (Jul 29, 2011)

Lots of variables, like some said. But if 1 man is falling the tree, bucking, loading, splitting & stacking, 1 cord is a good days work.
No running for gas, breakdowns, etc.  Not bad for 1 months worth of heat.

Now with 2 men who know what's going on with the equipment & have some experience & know how to work steady, 3 - 4+ cords.
Help of any kind really speeds it up. A good team trading off tasks, can get allot done.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 29, 2011)

When I was younger and in my prime
I could cut wood all day, one day at a time
But now I'm older and the body is not the same
I still cut wood but it is a bit tame
If the mood strike me and the weather is fine
I still wish I could cut wood all of the time
But now I can't work like I used to could
So now I just cut and stack the wood
It gets done little by little
My speed is about like the guy who whittles
I still cut as much as I always did
But this old man is no longer a kid
I'll still cut wood when colder weather gets here
In the meantime, I'm more interested in drinking some beer


So how much wood can a wood cutter cut? What is the point in answering? I maybe used to cut a couple cord a day with ease whereas now it may take me a week or more to cut a cord. What about the differences in people who cut wood on the land where they live but their neighbor has to drive 20 miles to get any wood at all? Others have logs delivered and it certainly can't take them as long as it does someone who cuts from the stump.

In the end, it does not matter how long it takes. Even now, some days I may work pretty hard while other days it is just so darned nice out there in the woods that I cut a bit and then sit on a stump and simply enjoy being in the great outdoors. My neighbors are birds and deer and other little critters. I'd much rather watch and listen to them that sit in front of a tv in my living room. On a beautiful spring day is when I really enjoy getting out there but now it is for splitting the wood as we normally don't cut after March gets here. There is something about working outdoors in the Spring of the year when the sun is finally shinning and getting higher in the sky while the air is more comfortable too. 

In the end, I may cut 2-3 cords in one winter (like last winter) or I may cut 6-8 cords. I never keep track of how long it takes me or the total time I spend doing the wood. To me it is normal work but pleasant (most of the time). We have no schedule here; if we feel like it, we cut wood. If not, we do something else. As we age we also look at it as good exercise and something we can do without having the aerobic ability of youth. 

So, no, I did not vote in the poll.....but I still put up wood.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm with Danno. I always get side tracked and I do alot of things at once. When I'm collecting wood, I will take the 3 point winch and the tractor out to the woods. In the past I would cut into rounds, throw them into a trailer and put them beside the house where they would be split at my leisure. After my trailer broke, I would take an old frame and cut the logs in 4.5' sections and pile them on the frame and once again beside the house at my leisure. When I got my winch I would pull 10-20' logs to the house and process them beside the house when I had time instead of the woods. I always felt I could get more firewood out of the woods that way than processing everything there and hauling it back. This year I bought a military trailer and I need to finish the 3 pt mount for it. Once thats complete, I may go back to rounds. If the trees were plentiful and easy to access, I could process a cord or more in a day. But thats not possible now because I need to cut and pull trees or logs to the tractor from places that are hard to reach. It takes time. Having 3 children and a wife in school full-time, theres no time.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 30, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not me today,4 hrs about  1/2 p/u load.84 degrees,90% humidity. with NO wind,only a few sprinkles.Totally soaked within an hour. Least the clouds helped some.

In 'better' conditions I can usually get 1 cord (about 2 1/4 p/u loads) in 8-9 hrs.If no heavy brush,carrying it more than 20 ft to truck or cart,all that usual stuff.Between 40 & 70 degrees I can still fly pretty good - this time of year? I move like a tortoise  :lol:


----------



## cptoneleg (Jul 30, 2011)

Heck I went out to see how many cords I could count today got to 4 and went back to airconditioning.  LOL  101* here today with heavy humidity


----------



## Thistle (Jul 30, 2011)

Here lately I've been hauling & dumping deadfall I cut in April into a pile one week,splitting/stacking it the next.Did drop 17 snags in May/June on the days it wasnt raining & cleaned them up.Dropped 2 more small snags today & hauled them up,in between mowing,sharpening 3 chains & fixing the cart's hitch.I'm like Danno,always doing  several things at once.I get sidetracked easily.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 30, 2011)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> On average how many cord a day can you put up. Be Honest this not a competition. I'm talking drop the trees, cut split haul and stack. how many hours does it take and with what equipment. I can do around a cord a day with my husq. 455 and a slow 35 ton splitter. If I had a larger saw and a four way wedge on a faster splitter I could improve some. I usually only work on wood for a max of 8 hours, after that I'm worn out.
> 
> Edit : I wanted to add that I split mine to the size of playing cards. Obviously if You use splits twice as big It wouldn't take as long to split.



Never kept track but one months worth in a day (.61 of a cord) would be a number I can deal with. Last year I busted my hump so even half of that is fine. 

Getting five years ahead makes it easier.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 30, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> woodsmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 yrs ahead makes it REALLY easy.


----------



## leonardo (Jul 30, 2011)

anyone who claims he can put up more than 2 cords a day(tree to stack) either doesn't know what a cord is, thinks very highly of themselves or is one bad mamma jammer.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 30, 2011)

leonardo said:
			
		

> anyone who claims he can put up more than 2 cords a day(tree to stack) either doesn't know what a cord is, thinks very highly of themselves or is one bad mamma jammer.



Yea that would be kinda funny watching someone else fight that Monster!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jul 30, 2011)

.75 to 1 cord in day is very good day for me 9-10hrs.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't bother answering the poll since a) I'm fat, lazy and slow, b) I never have cut a tree down, bucked it up, hauled it home, split it and stacked it all in one day, c) I never worry too much about working at breakneck speed to get as much wood in as possible since I am far enough ahead and d) It always seems as though I either have a very good day with everything working out just as I planned or the day is one of those where I get the saw pinched numerous times, the ATV trailer has a flat, I get several trees hung up, the wood hauling trailer has a flat, etc. so I never worry about how much wood I can get done in a day -- rather I work when I get spare time and work until I am tired or ready to call it a day.


----------



## Ubookz (Aug 1, 2011)

For me-1/4 cord a day(using the Maine cord calculator)-cutting, split with axe and 6 pd maul-brought home and stacked. Here in BC Canada I have a free permit to cut 8 cords from crown lands-that's dead trees or wind blown down. Last time I saw some coyotes in the hinterland :snake:


----------



## davmor (Aug 1, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> When I was younger and in my prime
> I could cut wood all day, one day at a time
> But now I'm older and the body is not the same
> I still cut wood but it is a bit tame
> ...


Well said Dennis.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 1, 2011)

I almost always cut already felled, usually fallen, trees. Lately I have been cutting, quartering, loading, driving, unloading, splitting, hauling with tractor, and stacking about 1/3 cord in about 6 hours. This is at a leisure pace with the truck pretty close to the tree. Tools are 029 or 036, Fiskars 2 1/4 lb Pro Splitting Axe, with the 4 1/4 lb Super Splitting Axe standing by, F250, and IH Cub Cadet 125 and 12 ft Â³ cart. This is with  easier splitting Red Oak, Black Locust, or Ash. I could probably do more, but then I'd likely be sore the next day.


----------

